# Fix it? or! Scrap it?



## robertbrenner1 (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for lookin, Here is the question. My 84 truck has z24s engine. It has a blown head gasket..should I fix it or scrap it.ANY input will help me decide. How big a job is it? Any shop talk tricks?
Thanks again..!!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if it was a good running engine, and it was just a head gskt... I would fix it


----------



## robertbrenner1 (Oct 26, 2009)

*Thanks Speedo..*

haha..thats the problem .. JUST a head gasket could snowball into an engine.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It could, but blown head gaskets on a NAP-Z engine aren't all that uncommon and the majority of the time the engine is fine. That said, you really don't provide us with a whole lot of info to go by. The ol' 720's were great trucks but known to rust out. If the rest of the truck is good, it's probably worth fixing. You need to get a wedge to jam the timing chain against the guides when you take the cam gear out; if you don't, the tensioner will extend as the chain slacks and then you have to remove the front cover.


----------



## robertbrenner1 (Oct 26, 2009)

*Good to know*

She is mostly rust...and jump seats are missing. Not sure what took place. Have known it had a problem cuz I had to keep adding coolant. Then it blew an upper hose on the way home. Sub freezing weather. Started up next day, replace top hose and topped off coolant. Ran good for about 45 minutes. Got dressed for work and she would crank but not start. Eventually would not crank. Pulled spark plugs and found coolant. Now has coolant in crankcase. Thanks again for your input.


----------



## Ben1 (Nov 12, 2010)

Take the head off (not a huge job on these engines), and peek in to see if it's just a gasket or a cracked head/block. If it's just the gasket I'd fix it and you'd have a good running truck for a hundred bucks or so. If it's the head/block, time to ship it to china to be remade into toasters.


----------

